# A Beauty of a Barbarosa..



## INLINE ASSASSIN (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm gonna roast this baby whole on an open fire...


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

whered you shoot that


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice :thumb:


----------

